# What do you consider "must have" features on your duck boat?



## robbycs (Feb 7, 2010)

How do y'all have your duck skiff rigged, and what do you consider your "must haves" on a duck boat?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I always have a float plan with someone on land and I always carry some survival gear and a change of clothes.

For rigging, keep it simple and clutter free, camo everything, low profile and drive right into the weeds.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Must haves: minimal leaks, subdued or camo paint.

Beyond that, I basically echo Ducknut... as little as possible. Everything on a duck boat gets the snot beat out of it, so it you don't need, get rid of it.

Keep the layout simple and open. A small front deck and a small rear deck are nice so that you can store gas and batteries out of the way. This also allows your rig to double as a fishing boat the rest of the year. Gunnels are nice to protect your guns on the rod racks. A cigarette lighter is nice to run a spotlight. Some people like a grab bar if they can spare the space. A coffin box for gun storage/seating is nice if the boat is big enough. With little boats, you usually sit on a cooler or dove seat and carry your shotgun in a rod rack under the gunnels. Rig it with the blind than works for you. Grass rails and grass boards make it easier to grass in.

I am going to set mine up like a sneak box with a camo spray dodger that covers the front third of the boat. I'll sit on the floor facing rearward with my dog on the deck under the dodger behind me. The stearn will be grassed in to hide the contours and the outboard. I'll just run the nose into the grass, stake it out, turn around, sit down and start hunting. It will be much lower profile than a scissor blind, but only one person can hunt out of it.

Nate


----------



## fowlhabit67 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dry socks.


----------



## atomicjive (Jul 6, 2011)

are you going to be hunting in the glades , the lake , and or sta's


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I use mine as a layout boat so it has to have enough room to lay down comfortably. Some basic camo pattern is good but I like to cover the outside with plants. I have bungee going around the gunnel so I can tuck stuff in there and blend in.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

false floor is nice and so is an auto bilge pump.... i drop shells and cinnamon buns in those early hours and if they land in the boat, it is nice when i pick them up to stay dry.

i follow the laws to a T, BUT getting checked by officers (and i know its their job and im glad they are enforcing the laws) after a hunt that i woke up at 2,3,4, or 5 am can get annoying to me rather quick.....

what to do?

i go hunting in a blue boat with white decks. wear natural color clothing under my camo such as green, black, tan, or brown and take off my camo after the hunt...also after the hunt, everything in the boat gets stowed for the highway on the water, that way i only need to put the transom saver on and lock the winch..... i usually spend less than 45 seconds at the ramp.....

i use camo tarps and palm fronds to put in/around my rig.... im a big believer in low profile natural setups, so scicorr blinds or similar..... i dont use them.

cant wait for this season


----------



## sshawn75 (Aug 8, 2009)

I can attest to the 45 seconds at the ramp!!!! Slave driver.......


----------

